# Nfr



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

National Field Reps. I've seen in earlier posts (about a year ago) that NFL is a decent national to work with. Can anyone shed some liget on how they conduct business currently?


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

MidWestSwindler said:


> National Field Reps. I've seen in earlier posts (about a year ago) that NFL is a decent national to work with. Can anyone shed some liget on how they conduct business currently?


As the preservation recruiter I can answer any questions that you might have. We are industry allowables less 20% (HUD, Fannie, Freddie, and VA). Can you tell me where you are located, and I can tell you if we have a need.
Kipp Ryan


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> As the preservation recruiter I can answer any questions that you might have. We are industry allowables less 20% (HUD, Fannie, Freddie, and VA). Can you tell me where you are located, and I can tell you if we have a need.
> Kipp Ryan


 
I am located in Monmouth County NJ if there is a need... We also cover most of Middlesex and Ocean.


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

Middlesex and Ocean?


----------



## ItGetsBetter (Sep 14, 2015)

n/a..


----------



## ItGetsBetter (Sep 14, 2015)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> As the preservation recruiter I can answer any questions that you might have. We are industry allowables less 20% (HUD, Fannie, Freddie, and VA). Can you tell me where you are located, and I can tell you if we have a need.
> Kipp Ryan


 
Chicago and Suburbs?


----------



## Yaakov Slae (Jul 14, 2015)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> As the preservation recruiter I can answer any questions that you might have. We are industry allowables less 20% (HUD, Fannie, Freddie, and VA). Can you tell me where you are located, and I can tell you if we have a need.
> Kipp Ryan


what about PA?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The worst part of working with NFR is coverage area you guys asking about Chicago and other metro areas will probably hear they have those areas covered. When they need help in Illinois it's in Carbondale, or Olney not Chicago typically. You might get lucky but it's rare.

In our case they try to get us to go to all the way outs while my competition stays local. I don't mind taking the good with the bad but with them they want to only give the bad.

They have also been using order mills more and more lately.


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

Yea, I'm just outside Chicago and that's what I'm finding too. I just had one company ask if I was able to do some work down south. All the work was between 3-5 hr. drive each way. Why they even wasted the time to ask is beyond me.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> As the preservation recruiter I can answer any questions that you might have. We are industry allowables less 20% (HUD, Fannie, Freddie, and VA). Can you tell me where you are located, and I can tell you if we have a need.
> Kipp Ryan


With NFR, its when they screw you over, not if. They also promise you big improvements in orders if you do their crappy ones in the sticks first. Don't believe anything this guy says. They need a recruiter because the people that know this industry stay away.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Yea, I'm just outside Chicago and that's what I'm finding too. I just had one company ask if I was able to do some work down south. All the work was between 3-5 hr. drive each way. Why they even wasted the time to ask is beyond me.



Because that's where they need the help. You guys have to think about what's in it for them not just you. 

I can assure all you newbie's that no GOOD company needs help in any metro area unless a contractor died or they just landed a huge contract. If you are in a large metro area you might want to ask yourself why they are having to recruit.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

foothillsco said:


> With NFR, its when they screw you over, not if. They also promise you big improvements in orders if you do their crappy ones in the sticks first. Don't believe anything this guy says. They need a recruiter because the people that know this industry stay away.


For what it's worth, I refuse to promise anything that I cannot deliver on and REFUSE to try to lure a contractor in with "if you take rural, you can get metro later" tactics. All that does is make people mad and burn bridges that we may need to cross later. I am honest and upfront with everyone I speak with...because I want the relationships that we have with contractors to work. It does me no good if I play that game and lose a contractor because of lack of volume, or work only in the rural areas. 

It can be a battle. As CraigsList Hack said, there aren't many metro places that we have much need...it's where people live and where the majority of the work is. Why do we need a recruiter? To find folks that live more centrally to the rural areas that can take that work. I'm sorry that you had a poor experience, foothillsco...we are trying to be sure that those types of things do not happen.


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

To be honest, I have never had any issues with NFR. I worked with them on the office side only, though. From my experience, I would honestly refer them, as I did not see any glaring issues. My experience may be slightly biased though, as I only worked with this regional/NFR for 6 months.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Every single Nat out there has both haters and lovers. Only you can decide which National is a good fit for your company to partner with. I myself have no complaints as of yet with NFR. I've only been doing work for them for about 14 months but so far its been good.


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

The fact that they don't take away from the metro contractor speaks volumes to me. 
We had Five Brothers come to us trying to sugar us up with "you're our best rated contractor" followed by, "will you take these properties that's 4 hours away from you in every direction". When we couldn't the threats started. In the end they gave our metro area to the contractor that would. 
I would say that didn't work out so well for them but they don't seem the mind the crappy work they now have.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

PPArt said:


> The fact that they don't take away from the metro contractor speaks volumes to me.
> We had Five Brothers come to us trying to sugar us up with "you're our best rated contractor" followed by, "will you take these properties that's 4 hours away from you in every direction". When we couldn't the threats started. In the end they gave our metro area to the contractor that would.
> I would say that didn't work out so well for them but they don't seem the mind the crappy work they now have.


That's another thing about us...we will never "threaten" or "punish" someone for not taking work out of area. We want this to be a profitable relationship for all parties. If you can't make money doing it, you shouldn't feel you have to do it. Sure, we appreciate it when someone is willing to help us out of a tough spot...but we understand that you aren't in the business to lose money.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Nov 11, 2015)

We worked for NFR last year. The staff was extremely polite and professional. No games, pay was consistent. The only problem, and the reason we stopped working for them was their order upload system was incredibly cumbersome and time consuming. With more volume we might have tried to make it work. If you are not a large contractor needing volume they would be a good fit.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Yea, I'm just outside Chicago and that's what I'm finding too. I just had one company ask if I was able to do some work down south. All the work was between 3-5 hr. drive each way. Why they even wasted the time to ask is beyond me.



Tell them SURE! For a buck a mile!! Works for me!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MidWestSwindler said:


> Yea, I'm just outside Chicago and that's what I'm finding too. I just had one company ask if I was able to do some work down south. All the work was between 3-5 hr. drive each way. Why they even wasted the time to ask is beyond me.



NFR and every national along with most regionals have Chicago on lock. If I need work ran in Chicago I know 5 guys I can call. I haven't worked there for years but I still hear from those guys from time to time. It's also a whores market due to all the competition. You go on down the road to Peoria, Vandalia, Decatur, Springfield, Chanpaign, even Mt Vernon and a guy can make a KILLING there is little to no competition and the guys who are there are totally incompetent. We had insane amounts of work in the Danvile, Champaign, and Decatur areas back in the day. We just couldn't find good help.


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

If you know what you are doing and have a complete understanding of FHA guidelines, the correct photos to take and to properly document what is going on at the property you cannot lose with NFR. Understand your work order and NFR clients such as Wells Fargo and take advantage of the BATF services they allow you to complete NFR is the best in the biz. You also need to have a full understanding of how to complete a CE, we use RepairBase and the photos must match what you are invoicing. If you have the knowledge of what it means to place a property in conveyance condition and the ability to document and invoice for what they allow you to complete NFR is truly one of the remaining Nationals that have your back and operate as a business partner and not a National attempting to line their pockets with your hard work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GG3 said:


> If you know what you are doing and have a complete understanding of FHA guidelines, the correct photos to take and to properly document what is going on at the property you cannot lose with NFR. Understand your work order and NFR clients such as Wells Fargo and take advantage of the BATF services they allow you to complete NFR is the best in the biz. You also need to have a full understanding of how to complete a CE, we use RepairBase and the photos must match what you are invoicing. If you have the knowledge of what it means to place a property in conveyance condition and the ability to document and invoice for what they allow you to complete NFR is truly one of the remaining Nationals that have your back and operate as a business partner and not a National attempting to line their pockets with your hard work.


I can't remember the last time we did a cleanout for NFR or a large job. Mostly just change locks on one door bid out everything and winterize. Bidding out takes forever and then you have the emails and phone calls.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

hey recruiter I was doing work for a Guy who did work for nfr we actually did a lot of work In my area of NY (Albany) it's a really busy area was wondering if you guys need help


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

melmatrix said:


> hey recruiter I was doing work for a Guy who did work for nfr we actually did a lot of work In my area of NY (Albany) it's a really busy area was wondering if you guys need help


YES! We absolutely could use someone in that area. Please PM me your email and I will get an application to you first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm also wondering if you need help in the RI/Southern Ma, NE CT areas? Rural or suburban, makes no difference to me. I also have 1 yr exp with your company through another Contractor in the area.


----------



## dk2014 (Dec 30, 2014)

any need in Northeast PA? Carbon Monroe Schuylkill Lehigh or Northampton counties


----------



## nicclean (Nov 29, 2015)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> As the preservation recruiter I can answer any questions that you might have. We are industry allowables less 20% (HUD, Fannie, Freddie, and VA). Can you tell me where you are located, and I can tell you if we have a need.
> Kipp Ryan


Our cleaning company is interested in preservation work. Looks gloomy out there but we have equipment needed to do the work and we are not afraid to work. Any advice out there as to who to go to and trust?


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

nicclean said:


> Our cleaning company is interested in preservation work. Looks gloomy out there but we have equipment needed to do the work and we are not afraid to work. Any advice out there as to who to go to and trust?


Our cleaning company is interested in preservation work. (Wrong Skill Set)

Looks gloomy out there (That's because you are looking to the gloomy side)

but we have equipment needed to do the work (Are you ready to destroy it?)

and we are not afraid to work (this is your first mistake)

Any advice out there as to who to go to and trust? ( Yes )


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

These last few replies remind me of this scene from Better Off Dead...

Clicketh HERE

To me, it should really be "I want my $2.00" 

:biggrin:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't imagine a couple of Ethiopians staring at a dancing ham being quite this desperate. You guys are about as subtle as a chainsaw.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Getting a little heavy on the self promos and solicits folks. If the majority of your posts are better served as pms, you may need to tone it down a bit. 
Just sayin...


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

JoeInPI said:


> These last few replies remind me of this scene from Better Off Dead...
> 
> Clicketh HERE
> 
> ...



HA HA! Better Off Dead...back to the good ole days when a VCR was the coolest thing on the planet! We got our first one after dad won a rare argument with mom right there in Sears, and we hauled it home, a state of the art 4 head VCR with wireless remote....yes, in the station wagon:biggrin: I think better off dead was the first movie we rented.

Oh yea, all these guys with there hand out for 2 dollars....and the next set of posts will be from the same people, same movie only this time it will be the "sorry your mom blew up Ricky" scene. Reminds me of a newbie drinking the koolaid not knowing it's about to blow up in his face.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Getting a little heavy on the self promos and solicits folks. If the majority of your posts are better served as pms, you may need to tone it down a bit.
> Just sayin...


Thanks...I was going to say this as well. Didn't mean to toe that line! Please do feel free to PM me if you have any questions about NFR.


----------



## TNS Inspections (Dec 4, 2015)

*Newbie*



Craigslist Hack said:


> Because that's where they need the help. You guys have to think about what's in it for them not just you.
> 
> I can assure all you newbie's that no GOOD company needs help in any metro area unless a contractor died or they just landed a huge contract. If you are in a large metro area you might want to ask yourself why they are having to recruit.


I am considering signing with them and I live in a remote area with the largest city over 13,000 1 1/2 hours in any direction. Think it would be a good idea?


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

TNS Inspections said:


> I am considering signing with them and I live in a remote area with the largest city over 13,000 1 1/2 hours in any direction. Think it would be a good idea?


Send me a message and I can tell you if we have a need in your area. or email me: [email protected]


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> With NFR, its when they screw you over, not if. They also promise you big improvements in orders if you do their crappy ones in the sticks first. Don't believe anything this guy says. They need a recruiter because the people that know this industry stay away.



Not much work where I'm at but nfr has been good for us. I hate their system. Very similar to five Bros. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

